# Snow day!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

IMO golf courses are just people-friendly dog parks! I love it that it snowed so I can take the dog I walk out with my dogs and we have the golf course all to ourselves! (sorry if they're bad quality, I took these on my phone)

Milo and Pennywise having a good time in the snow! We heard some coyotes on this side of the course and decided to go to the more populated end instead.










*RUN AWAY!!*!










Maxx trying to get Milo to play with him. 










Pennywise and her over-sized pink coat.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What a great place to let them run!:biggrin:


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

I wish I got snow like that! Well I am in Vegas and we actually have had snow!! It's crazy. Snow in Vegas? The Strip was covered last night. It was just weird lol


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha, I'm from Reno, and according to the news, you guys probably got more snow than we did!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are great pics! In my opinion - dog park is a much better use of the space than golf course!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I LOVE THE PICTURES! Freedom!!! Looks like fun!  I'm from the midwest and I love the snow as much as my big dog - mess and all - we are expecting 8" - 11" of snow and the snow is still going strong. My big dog (60#) loves the snow and it's so much fun to watch her play but my little dog (20#) gets cold fast and I have to shovel a trail for her just to go potty. (I'm kinda slow... what does "IMO" mean? Is it the name of the Golf Course? There are so many pseudonyms and I only know one, IM = Instant Messaging. I hope that's what IM means. Anyways, I'm so new at this stuff.)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

IMO = In my opinion *smiles*

I grew up in the midwest, that is waaaaaay too much snow for me!


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Snow in Nevada? Wow, lucky you! Looks like the dogs had a great time.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Pshh, everyone forgets that there's more to NV than Las Vegas. Northern NV gets covered in snow every year. And Vegas still gets pretty darn cold. In this year's case, it gets blizzards hehe.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

You are right - most of us not near Nevada do think of Vegas. Those of us in New England long to be in warm Nevada this time of year. Snow is falling at a rate of 3 inches an hour here right now.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha wow! Ok New England wins the snow fall for sure! Northern NV (well, Reno anyway) usually has mild seasons as compared to most places. We get snow, but not a ton of snow. We have hot summers, but not excruciatingly hot, etc. And then, of course, we also have beautiful mountains that are always pretty to look at.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the mountains. But, yes, we have snow fall up here. Too much last year and it's looking like this year is going to be just as bad. 

I hike a lot of the New England mountains during the warmer months. Even then, there are warning signs posted when you hit certain elevations regarding temperatures, winds, ice and snow. I hiked one a couple of years ago, might have been Tuckermans Ravine although I'm not certain, in September and when I got to the top it was soooooo cold, people were huddled together to keep warm.

Anyway, snow is falling like crazy now.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Enjoy the snow! We got over 9" by 11 this morning. Looks like it's your turn now. (I'm from the midwest -- northern Illinois)


----------

